# Arborist for City of Richmond Va



## Coffeecraver24 (Dec 21, 2016)

Job Title:

Arborist
*Closing Date/Time:* Sun. 01/01/17 11:59 PM Eastern Time
*Salary:* $1,717.15 - $2,820.62 Biweekly
$3,720.50 - $6,111.33 Monthly
$44,646.00 - $73,336.00 Annually 
*Job Type:* Full-Time
*Location:* 900 Marshall Plaza, Richmond, Virginia
* Department: * Public Works

Print Job Information | Apply 


* 
Description Benefits Supplemental Questions 

*
The purpose of the position is to ensure the health of trees growing on city property. The position is responsible for the inspecting, diagnosing, and ordering appropriate responses. The position works within a general outline of work to be performed, and develops work methods and sequences under general supervision.

*Supervision:
• Exercised: *Classification typically supervises.
*• Received: *Typically reports to an Operations Manager.
*• Note: *Other reporting relationships may apply
* Example of Duties: 
The City of Richmond Department of Public Works is seeking an experienced Arborist for the Division of Urban Forestry. 

The Duties include but are not limited to:*

Inspecting trees throughout the city to identify and/or prevent existing or potential safety hazards, including diseases, infestations, weather-related damage, or other dangerous conditions; conducts inspections to ensure that trees are being properly maintained.

Conducting inspections to ensure that trees are being properly maintained

Defining specific goals and objectives for the assigned department; develops and implements tree maintenance and safety protocols; conducts training programs; determines work assignments and schedules; supervises co-workers and subordinates.

Helping Prepare division's budget; monitors expenditures; estimates maintenance and production levels; prepares regular reports.

Coordinating special programs such as the Adopt-a-Tree, storm preparedness, and Gypsy moth protection programs; monitors contracted maintenance programs.

Investigating claims of damage related to trees that grow on city property; prepares reports and attests to findings.

Reviewing, modifies, and writes ordinances regarding the location, care and maintenance of trees on city property.

Serving as a consultant to outside agencies, city representatives, and special committees or panels, such as Tree City USA.

Acting as liaison to other departments, agencies, and to the general public; evaluates tree-related needs and concerns of citizens; resolves complaints; explains city policies and procedures.

Ordering supplies; monitors equipment and supplies for safety and effectiveness; monitors and reports on maintenance operations.

Generating and processes routine documents, such as letters, reports, work orders, and requisitions.


* Qualifications, Special Certifications and Licenses: *

Requires Bachelor's degree or education and training equivalent to four years of college education in botany, or agriculture.
Requires one year of related Arborist experience.
Requires basic computer skills.
An equivalent combination of training and experience (as approved by the department) may be used to meet the minimum qualifications of the classification.
 Requires VA CDL and ISA Arborist certification.
The Preferred candidate will have:
Urban Forestry experience and must be knowledgeable in all areas of tree work (diagnosis/treatment, climbing/pruning, cabling/lighting, consulting /report writing)

This position does function as Essential Personnel and is required to be on call and operate during natural disasters. 
* Americans with Disabilities Act Requirements: 
PHYSICAL AND DEXTERITY REQUIREMENTS:* Physical and dexterity refers to the requirement for physical exertion and coordination of limb and body movement.

Requires sedentary work that involves walking or standing some of the time and involves exerting up to 10 pounds of force on a regular and recurring basis and routine keyboard operations.

*ENVIRONMENTAL HAZARDS:* Environmental hazards refer to the job conditions that may lead to injury or health hazards even though precautions have been taken.

The job may risk exposure to bright/dim light, dusts and pollen, extreme heat and/or cold, wet or humid conditions, extreme noise levels, animals/wildfire, vibration, fumes and/or noxious odors, traffic, moving machinery, electrical shock, toxic/caustic chemicals, or heights

*SENSORY REQUIREMENTS:* Sensory ability refers to hearing, sight, touch, taste, and smell required by the job.

The job requires normal visual acuity, and field of vision, hearing and speaking.

*ADA COMPLIANCE*

The City of Richmond, Virginia is an Equal Opportunity Employer. ADA requires the City to provide reasonable accommodations to qualified individuals with disabilities. Prospective and current employees are invited to discuss accommodations.


----------

